# Nissan microfiche help



## crazy4honda (Feb 24, 2004)

Long story short, to fix my cruise control problem I need to order a new instrument cluster because the factory printed circuit board for the speedo and tach isn't giving a vehicle speed input to the VSS.

I thought I would have to order the entire unit, but I went on courtesy parts' microfiche and it lists a separate part number for the "plate assy-printed circuit." It's only $20?? This sounds too good to be true. Am I looking at the right part number?

Also, my car is a 1995 200sx SE (with tachometer). None of the selections listed cover my model. Anyone have access to a better microfiche?

248 Instrument Meter & Gauge :: Body Electrical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra / 200SX (B14U) 1995-1999 :: CourtesyParts.com


----------

